# Wait....what if the state had these lands?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

https://www.ksl.com/article/4642582...al-lands-worth-state-going-to-try-to-find-out

This is a study to find out the tax revenue the state would be getting if these lands were private and ask the federal government to pay a fair amount for the amount of federal lands within Utah's boundaries. (PILT payments) Reading this I couldn't help but wonder.....what if they got their way and the lands were transferred? Where would they be getting those tax payments? Oh right.....they would sell them in order to tax them. I'm fine with this study and asking for higher PILT payments, but let's stop the lies about what would happen if they were ever transferred....they'd be looking to dispose of them and put them in hands where they were taxable. Every once in a while they accidentally hurt their own argument. The state can not afford to keep this land public, they want/need to tax it and don't ever let them tell you differently. Transfer=sold. Plain and simple.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Here we go again


----------

